# A little bit more, of Moor......Lancaster Moor Asylum - June 2013 *Image Heavy*



## sonyes (Jun 28, 2013)

*I'm sure you're all familiar with the history of this place, so I won't bore you with it.​*
*Our trip*​*
Explored with _Nyx_

This was a bit of a last minute decision to go here, having planned on doing a mill  and what a good decision it turned out to be. Loved the place!!! Initially I was a little bit disappointed, having entered the building and immediately being faced with locked doors to the 'mural corridor'  however, we eventually found another access point to finally see it......and boy was it worth it 

Anyway, this, for me was the highlight of the place, although there were several other excellent bits, namely the Theatre, tower and main hall. 

I hope I've done the old girl justice, as she deserves to be seen......the 'Moor' the merrier ​

The pics, and there are a few ​**



Lancaster Moor Asylum - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




Lancaster Moor Asylum - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




Lancaster Moor Asylum - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr

And a slightly different view  



Lancaster Moor Asylum - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




Lancaster Moor Asylum - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




Lancaster Moor Asylum - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




Lancaster Moor Asylum - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




Lancaster Moor Asylum - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




Lancaster Moor Asylum - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




Lancaster Moor Asylum - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




Lancaster Moor Asylum - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




Lancaster Moor Asylum - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




Lancaster Moor Asylum - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




Lancaster Moor Asylum - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




Lancaster Moor Asylum - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




Lancaster Moor Asylum - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




Lancaster Moor Asylum - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




Lancaster Moor Asylum - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




Lancaster Moor Asylum - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




Lancaster Moor Asylum - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




Lancaster Moor Asylum - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




Lancaster Moor Asylum - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr

And now the Murals..........Mmmmmmmm




Lancaster Moor Asylum - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




Lancaster Moor Asylum - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




Lancaster Moor Asylum - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




Lancaster Moor Asylum - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr

Thanks for looking  *​


----------



## peterc4 (Jun 28, 2013)

good stuff mate, top of my list at the mo, liking the toilet one..


----------



## ZerO81 (Jun 28, 2013)

Stunning set of shots, heading right back to the top of the list!


----------



## NakedEye (Jun 28, 2013)

Nicely captured my friend....i was there 2 weeks ago and spent 6 hours inside yet didn't have time for the mural section as was drained...she is a wonderful place..i'll get my report up soon....


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 28, 2013)

*Smashin that is mate!! *


----------



## sonyes (Jun 28, 2013)

NakedEye said:


> Nicely captured my friend....i was there 2 weeks ago and spent 6 hours inside yet didn't have time for the mural section as was drained...she is a wonderful place..i'll get my report up soon....



Totally agree mate, wonderful place, and was so much better as I have waited ages for her! The mural section is small, but soooo worth getting to see. Good luck on your return bud


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 28, 2013)

Fantastic shots! Makes me want to see this even more now, looks wonderful! Great report


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 29, 2013)

Luscious stuff!


----------



## sonyes (Jun 29, 2013)

Sshhhh... said:


> Fantastic shots! Makes me want to see this even more now, looks wonderful! Great report



Thanks, and you really do need to. Be sure to see the theatre and murals 



TeeJF said:


> Luscious stuff!



Cheers mate, we'll sort something out re: this place


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 29, 2013)

Ace photos,the corridor is amazing.


----------



## sonyes (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks guys  much appreciated.


----------



## Dissimulate (Jul 1, 2013)

Very VERY nice indeed, that stairwell shot did it for me!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 1, 2013)

well splored mate !! cracking set of images you have there


----------



## sonyes (Jul 1, 2013)

AltDayOut said:


> well splored mate !! cracking set of images you have there



Cheers bud, a little jel of your latest splore


----------



## Pen15 (Jul 1, 2013)

Top report, yet another to add to my ever grownig list. Love the images too


----------



## MissKreeper (Jul 2, 2013)

what an amazing building!! I need to go here and 'splore'


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 3, 2013)

sonyes said:


> Cheers bud, a little jel of your latest splore



Stand by for the report  took around 3 years to crack!!


----------



## sonyes (Jul 3, 2013)

AltDayOut said:


> Stand by for the report  took around 3 years to crack!!



I can't wait to see it bud, been on the list for ages, but always thought it was not 'doable'


----------



## demon-pap (Jul 9, 2013)

superbs explore and absolutely love your processing, very well done mate


----------



## empirewindrush (Sep 28, 2013)

wanted to go for ages as I used to live quite near ...

I see that the tower appears to be hollow ?
am I correct or is there access to it , not asking how etc just wondring. 



hate Hollow towers. 

Bloody good report btw


----------



## skankypants (Sep 29, 2013)

Quality shots there Pal..


----------



## lilli.lisa.loo (Oct 1, 2013)

excellent photos must have looked at them a hundred times well done x


----------



## sonyes (Oct 3, 2013)

empirewindrush said:


> wanted to go for ages as I used to live quite near ...
> 
> I see that the tower appears to be hollow ?
> am I correct or is there access to it , not asking how etc just wondring.
> ...



Cheer  The two smaller towers are hollow, as for the central clock tower, at the time there was no access  



lilli.lisa.loo said:


> excellent photos must have looked at them a hundred times well done x



Thanks, really appreciate that  x


----------



## cunningplan (Oct 3, 2013)

I would love to look around this place and the photos are some of the best I've seen


----------



## sonyes (Oct 4, 2013)

cunningplan said:


> I would love to look around this place and the photos are some of the best I've seen



Thanks you!! It's a fantastic place, and if you get the chance, go for it, it's so worth it


----------

